# Female Boo Boo Dwarf Gourami



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a female Dwarf Gourami that has boo boo belly on just one side why is that? How to cure it? And now she's dead.


----------



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

Nuttawet said:


> I have a female Dwarf Gourami that has boo boo belly on just one side why is that? How to cure it? And now she's dead.


Help please.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Help?..............You said she died.......what do you need help with?.........We need more info to help you out


----------



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

Why does she has boo boo belly?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

What is boo boo belly? You have to be a little more descriptive. What is your tank size and water parameters and what other fish lived with her?


----------



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

Boo boo is bruise.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Little-Fizz said:


> What is your tank size and water parameters and what other fish lived with her?


can you post a picture?


----------



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

Little-Fizz said:


> can you post a picture?


She is dead so i can't take any picture of her.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok well posting some tank stats might help diagnose the problem???


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

isnt it a little late when your fish is dead?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Rohland said:


> isnt it a little late when your fish is dead?


Obviously yes, but if he has other fish then diagnosing the problem may be beneficial to them.


----------

